# Kitten sleeping after vaccinations today - normal?



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

Our new kitten, approx. 15 weeks old, had her rabies and leukemia shots, an injection of something called Droncit, and an oral dewormer for tapeworms at the vet today. She was also treated with Revolution. Her appt. was early this afternoon. We dropped her back at home around 3 PM and then arrived back home around 7 to 7:30 PM. Since then, she has just been resting, not been in a playful mood as she usually is. Is this normal after vacccinations, etc.?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, that could make him quite tired. That's a lot to have done to a little fellow all at once and now he's sleepy. I'm a little confused though, if memory serves me right Droncit IS a tapeworm dewormer. Why the pill at the same time? Usually they give an injection and follow up with a pill 3 weeks later. Just wondering. You might want to double check with your vet. As long as he's using his box and eating it's normal for a baby to be tired after all those shots. It is, however, a good idea to keep an eye on him for the next liitle while as sometimes (rarely) cats can have reactions to their shots. If he doesn't bounce back to normal ( I'd say in the next 12-24 hours) I'd be concerned and call the vet. But from what you say it sounds fine.


----------



## akiralx (Mar 31, 2005)

larsson said:


> Our new kitten, approx. 15 weeks old, had her rabies and leukemia shots, an injection of something called Droncit, and an oral dewormer for tapeworms at the vet today. She was also treated with Revolution. Her appt. was early this afternoon. We dropped her back at home around 3 PM and then arrived back home around 7 to 7:30 PM. Since then, she has just been resting, not been in a playful mood as she usually is. Is this normal after vacccinations, etc.?


Yep, some cats can be either subdued or a bit irritable after injections, especially the first one - it must be a bit of a shock to their immune system and I suspect they just feel a bit lousy for a while.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Sleeping for the day of the shots is normal. Shots are stressful. However, over the next few days keep an eye on your kitty for continuing drowsiness and any shot site reactions (lumps or bumps where the shots were given). Some cats can have adverse reactions to shots. If your kitty remains drowsy over the next day or so, or stops eating or drinking a visit to the vet, or a call may be in order.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

my cat went through the same thing! But he's 5 months old. He was resting most of the day, played for many 2 minutes here and there. Actually, the vet said he'd be drosey for a few days but we figure a few hours knowing him. This morning, it seemed like he went back to his old self, he ate everything on his plate [last night, he didn't]


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

how's your little one doing?

Fry also had ear mites so he's got eardrops for the next few days here. This morning, he barely took a bite of his food. Usually in the mornings, he squawks and I trip all over him because he likes his wet food. This morning? He was sitting on the couch, even when I whipped out the food and Rogue was chomping down. I had to carry him over and he ate 2 bites and went back to the couch. Last night, he never left the bed, usually they do their 2am/6am play time. 

The vet said a few days..... so I'm hoping this is completely normal. It's hard to see a kitten not wanting to play


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

My kitten slept the entire day after she had her shots as well. Just like my kids when they were little ones!


----------



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for asking about her  She's doing fine. I think she's been saving up her "psycho" periods for the day and half or so that she was a little weak and tired because last night she went "crazy" about three or four times, where 2 is usually her max.

As to why they gave both an oral, as well as a dewormer shot, I have no idea. This is our first cat, so we're not 100% on what is normal medication wise for cats.


----------

